

1Password 50% off today - blearyeyed
https://agilebits.com/store

======
famousactress
I became a 1Password user about a year and a half ago or so. It's awesome. My
password file is encrypted to Dropbox and in sync with my phone and laptop.
The Chrome plugin rocks for generating new passwords and filling out login
forms. Easiest way I've found to achieve independent, large, random passwords
on every site.

~~~
prezjordan
How does it compare to KeePass? (A free piece of software)

~~~
akmiller
I'd say the biggest difference is simply usability. My coworker uses KeePass
and I use 1Password and most things take him 1 or more steps to do than it
takes me. For instance, the browser plugins with 1Password are pretty
seamless, no copying and pasting just a simple click to login.

However, I tend to think that AgileBits over-charges for 1Password and I still
haven't upgraded to the new version since they moved to the app store and
tried to make me purchase the same version I had already bought(just to move
to app store distribution model).

I bought the family license which gives me 5 users I believe, but I still have
to buy the app for all iOS devices which in my house includes a total of 5
devices (at 9.00 a piece right now...that's on top of the 70.00 I spent for
the family license). They don't, however, charge for the Android version which
I find a bit odd since they charge for iOS.

~~~
epsylon
KeePass with KeeFox can automatically fill in login forms with Firefox. I
imagine that they have plugins for other browsers as well. I use it on Windows
and Linux and synchronize the DB using dropbox as well.

------
edanm
Any thoughts on this Vs. Keepass?

I've been unhappy with Keepass for a while on OSX, specifically because of
missing features like AutoType. How does OnePass compare?

Bonus question: how easy is it to migrate my library from Keepass to OnePass?

------
Qerub
Coincidentally, Dashlane 2.0 was recently released:
[http://www.dashlane.com/blog/2013/05/24/a-message-about-
dash...](http://www.dashlane.com/blog/2013/05/24/a-message-about-
dashlane-2-0/)

~~~
r00fus
I'm going to have to give it a try, but 1Password doesn't require a yearly fee
for the "across devices" version, due to Dropbox being essentially free,
whereas it's $20/yr for Dashlane if you want that.

Any way I can get the 1Password+Dropbox goodness for Dashlane without paying
$20/yr?

------
gergles
This probably means they're about to release a new version that you'll have to
pay full price to upgrade to. They do this every time they're about to release
a new version.

I find LastPass premium a much better value. You give up a little control for
a lot more convenience and clients for any concievable platform.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I call FUD. From their website:

“Free Upgrade – Purchase 1Password for Mac or Windows today and receive a FREE
upgrade to version 4 when it becomes available.”

~~~
tuananh
How are we suppose to receive free upgrade if purchasing via Mac App Store?

~~~
Samuel_Michon
Isn’t that the point of the Mac App Store? It doesn’t offer developers the
option to charge for updates. The current version is 3.9.6 – if you once
bought 1Password in the Mac App Store, you’ve likely received countless free
updates already.

~~~
dkokelley
The workaround for that is simply to release the update as a new app. So, your
customers could buy App 3.x and receive updates for App 3.x through 3.x+n, and
then App 4.x is released separately.

~~~
Samuel_Michon
I don’t see how that’s relevant. The publishers have stated they will provide
a free upgrade to v4. I was answering the question of how such a free upgrade
could work in the App Store, which is simple: the App Store doesn’t even
support paid updates, only free ones.

------
Ralz
Clearly this is advertisement, why is this on the front page? How does it
constitute as news?

~~~
philfreo
Because the HN crowd (more than most) recognizes the importance of security
and single use passwords.

1Password is by far (IMO) the nicest and best way to manage passwords (and
generate single use passwords). The only downside is its expense, so when it's
50% off, that's good news for HN.

(I have no affiliation with 1Password)

~~~
Ralz
I am all for password managers, I've even created one myself. I just don't
think it's valuable to post sales like this, there are plenty of other sites
that you can go to get info on software sales. Why cloud up HN?

~~~
bangkoknights
Hear hear. This advert should not be on HN.

------
MacLunther
I switched from an iPhone 5 to a HTC One recently and while almost all my iOS
apps have decent/good replacements on Android, 1Password was one of the few
that stuck out like a sore thumb. I still have an iPad, so I'm hesitant to
switch password apps, but I almost couldn't believe the android version came
from the same developers. Soo bad.

------
shurcooL
I'm still not using any software solution because there are too many to choose
from. :(

"faced with too many choices, consumers have trouble making optimal choices,
and thus as a result can be indecisive, unhappy, and even refrain from making
the choice (purchase) at all. [Even when making any choice would be better
than not making any choice at all]" [1]

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Overchoice>

------
ok_craig
I've never used 1Password, but if you're looking for a simple, free
alternative, oneshallpass.com and its Chrome extension would be a good fit.

------
rdl
I use 1Password, but am unhappy with their syncing, particularly across
multiple macs, because I don't want my keyfile exposed to Dropbox,
particularly not a "main" dropbox account.

What I'd really like is a self-hosted server for sync (webdav or something, or
imap-like), but I'd tolerate a server hosted by a trustable third party
(Agilebits would be ok).

------
kai-zer
For those of us outside the Apple ecosystem, which application is better out
of Lastpass, 1Password, KeePass or other?

~~~
bti
They make a Windows version [1]. As some have said, I find the experience much
better than other managers, mainly due to the browser extension.

Edit: oops, this is assuming you meant you were on Windows.

[1] <https://agilebits.com/onepassword/win>

~~~
fetbaffe
1Password in the Windows ecosystem is just horrible. They don't care about
Windows users.

There primary focus is Mac users that sometimes boot up into Windows.

Therefore the app itself looks totally misplaced and does not follow correct
UI standards on Windows.

They don't support Windows 8/RT Modern apps.

The Windows Phone 7 app is just lackluster. No edit, just read only.

Only Dropbox integration and not SkryDrive.

------
changdizzle
The wording is unclear on the licenses - if I solely want to use 1Password on
my macbook air at home, PC at home and macbook pro at work does that mean I
need 1 single user license or 3? Also, if I understand correctly I would need
to buy iOS versions for my iPhone and iPad mini?

~~~
ssrubin
<http://help.agilebits.com/1Password3/how_many_licenses.html>

~~~
changdizzle
hmm, so if i buy the mac + windows version that should be sufficient - thanks!

------
richardking
I started using LastPass a few years ago- any compelling reasons to switch to
1Password?

~~~
neilmiddleton
Your eyes won't have to bleed whenever you look at it?

~~~
redfunht
Have you tried the 1Password Android app? It's uglier than anything Lastpass
has ever put out. I've paid for all Agilebit's apps switched to Lastpass
because 1Password's multiplatform support is shit unless you're stuck in the
Apple ecosystem.

~~~
mwfunk
So, I actually use 1Password on iOS, Android, OS X, and Windows on a regular
basis. OS X and iOS are clearly the most refined versions of the app. The
Windows version is fine, and as far as I can tell does everything that the OS
X app does, but it looks like a very workmanlike Windows app and nothing like
the OS X app (which might be a feature for some Windows guys, who knows).
Anyway, it's fine.

The Android app is read-only. It gives you read-only access to your 1Password
database in Dropbox, but that's it. It works, but they really need to give it
some love and bring it up to par with the iOS version.

------
daniel-cussen
I wish it ran on Linux too, but I can't complain. I've used it for five years
now, I think it was the first piece of online software I paid for. Very
satisfied, would recommend, especially for those of you who are a tad
paranoid.

------
smackfu
Crucial question: Do you get a free update to 1Password 4 for Mac when it
comes out?

~~~
bitskits
According to a promo on the right margin, yes, you do.

------
uptown
I've got the old iOS version which I don't really use much but seems to work
just fine. Any compelling reason to upgrade to their latest & greatest?

~~~
Qerub
It has support for iCloud sync (but only between iOS devices…):
[http://learn.agilebits.com/1Password4/iOS/Sync/ios-icloud-
ma...](http://learn.agilebits.com/1Password4/iOS/Sync/ios-icloud-magic.html)

